# Most important self-defense question ever



## Thesemindz (Feb 24, 2004)

Actually, this is more of a health and beauty question. I have long flowing reddish brown hair. The most beautiful hair ever. Women swoon and men feel ashamed of their own lack of masculine masculinity when I enter the room. I am constantly surrounded by admirers of my flowing locks. 

Here's my problem, my hair is dry, thick, and very curly. I have a lot of trouble keeping it manageable. I have tried every combination of shampoo and conditioner that I can get at WalMart and so far I've had varying degrees of success. I don't want anything that will gum up or slick up my hair, as I am at the Kenpo studio working out at least five days a week. I'm looking for something that will make it relaxed and managable, add shine and moisture, and generally keep my hair smooth and beautiful. No, cutting my hair is not an option. Does anyone have any suggestions of shampoos or conditioners? I don't really want to gel it up because I want it to feel natural and clean for when I'm working out and sweating. I don't have any problems with scents though, and have enjoyed several scented shampoos like Herbal Essences. 

So does anyone have any advice? How do you manage your hair?


-Rob


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 24, 2004)

My advice...

Shave it off!  :boing2:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 24, 2004)

Use something like T-Gel that has Tar as the active ingredient. This may strip away oils from your hair.  If you have oil in your hair naturally, this will keep it to manageable levels. It is the Dandruff formula. Denorex used to have this as well, only they have changed to an aspirin based solution and does not work the same.

Just suggestions


----------



## Jimmy&quot;TheBear&quot; (Feb 24, 2004)

AH... don't worry about it!  In a few short years the last thing you will worry about is your hair.  A  look at the bottom of the tub after a shower, or a peek on your pillow case when you awake, will certainly change your view on managing your "locks"   (You'll look more like these guys ->):cheers: 

 :asian:


----------



## MartialArtsChic (Feb 24, 2004)

Whenever I had a perm I would use that Frizz-Ease stuff.  It worked great.  You need just a little bit and it didn't make my hair feel yucky at all.  They sell them in little sample packs too so you can try it.

Other than that, I just got 7 inches cut off and my hair is now short.  Got tired of people stepping on it whenever I would take a fall.  Does that happen to you?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 25, 2004)

A few suggestions.

Try the Paul Mitchell (sp) stuff at the salons.  It more $ than at Walmart, but did do wonders for me. (When I had hair that is...)

I used to dye my hair alot.  Black, platnium, blue (yeah, blue), etc.  The bleach would kill it.  The PM stuff was about the best, especially with the tea tree oil.

I've also had good luck with the Neutragena (sp) stuff.  Does a good job cleaning, conditioner felt pretty light.

Avoid the cheepies though...most of them are simply a wax.  It builds up, weighs ya down, and clogs the scalp. Royal PITA to deal with. IMHO.


----------



## Thrinn (Mar 8, 2004)

If it's thick, dry and unmanageable (sp?!) try just rinsing it with plain water when you shower, even if its after work out. I know it's kinda icky, but I think the natural oils in your hair needs to get a chance to get up in levels a bit. Kinda like when you wash your skin too much.. Try only shampooing 2 times/week for about three weeks. If you can stand that lol.
  I've got really thick hair, and I cut it short and it basically sticks out like a hedgehog's pins. The hair got really dry for awhile too, and a hairdresser said not to overdo allt he shampooing


----------



## KennethKu (Mar 8, 2004)

Thesemindz said:
			
		

> ....I have long flowing reddish brown hair. The most beautiful hair ever. Women swoon and men feel ashamed of their own lack of masculine masculinity when I enter the room. I am constantly surrounded by admirers of my flowing locks. ...




LMAO.  How old are you?  lol


----------



## Gary Crawford (Mar 8, 2004)

Did Ya'll hear about the old woman who was attacked by two gay guys?One held her down while the other did her hair!


----------



## shasticon (Mar 9, 2004)

Thesemindz said:
			
		

> I'm looking for something that will make it relaxed and managable, add shine and moisture, and generally keep my hair smooth and beautiful.



I'd suggest something by Bedhead, probably Control Freak shampoo and conditioner.  Odds are you won't find it at Wal-Mart, but any salon or beauty supply shop should have it.  You might also want to consider a spray-on leave-in conditioner, like Pure Hair's Geranium Replenishing Tonic

The bottom line is that if you want nice hair, you have to use quality hair products, same as with anything else.  Good luck.


----------



## TonyM. (Mar 9, 2004)

Fear not. It will turn shock white and silver and straight, just like my thick curly reddish brown hair did.


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 9, 2004)

Wash it with beer, condition with mayonaise.  Is it a home remedy your looking for?  That's the best one I've ever heard.  'Course I've also heard that eggs make a good conditioner too.  I wouldn't know though, I've had a military cut since '88.


----------



## Sapper6 (Mar 18, 2004)

i think your 1st problem is going to wal-mart when in need of serious hair-care products.  just like everything else those money-mongers sell, their HBC (Health Beauty Cosmetic) line of products is a line of crap.  try this, go to your local beauty salon, (yes, go to a womens salon, they know a ton more about caring/cutting hair than a barber shop ever dreamed) and ask if they carry a line called American Crew.  its a mens product & comes in a brown bottle.  get the Shampoo & Conditioner set, about 20.00$.  it works wonders man.  plus, when you work the conditioner into scalp, you'll get a soothing sensation kinda like icy/hot.  it feels great, & works wonders as well :asian:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 19, 2004)

Sapper6 said:
			
		

> i think your 1st problem is going to wal-mart when in need of serious hair-care products. just like everything else those money-mongers sell, their HBC (Health Beauty Cosmetic) line of products is a line of crap. try this, go to your local beauty salon, (yes, go to a womens salon, they know a ton more about caring/cutting hair than a barber shop ever dreamed) and ask if they carry a line called American Crew. its a mens product & comes in a brown bottle. get the Shampoo & Conditioner set, about 20.00$. it works wonders man. plus, when you work the conditioner into scalp, you'll get a soothing sensation kinda like icy/hot. it feels great, & works wonders as well :asian:


 
Target Stores are selling this brand now too.


----------

